

Infiltrating Microsoft and Barclays? What a waste of spies - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10206/1074891-109.stm?cmpid=newspanel

======
sprout
I can't tell if the author is being serious or tongue-in-cheek.

Infiltrating Microsoft in the right way could give you trojans in just about
every other company he listed. Even Apple if they use Office anywhere. It's
the very first place I'd go as a foreign spy, if not Google.

~~~
archangel_one
Indeed. This advanced spy network could infiltrate Microsoft and insert
deliberate security holes into their applications. These can later be
exploited by people back in the motherland to create gigantic botnets, which
they can then sell time on back to the West while filling all our inboxes with
spam.

Clearly this isn't serious ("never attribute to malice...", etc), but it's no
worse then most other conspiracy theories.

